# Lustige Bestrafungen v.2



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo und guten Morgen =) 

Da mein Post im WoW-Forum gelöscht wurde, was ich nicht so ganz verstehe,  schreib ichs halt mal hier rein:

Wir haben n Kumpel in der Gilde, der immer wenn was auch nur annähernd lustig ist "lol" sagt.
Jetzt haben wir eine Wette am Start die ihm verbietet, 3 Wochen lang "lol" zu sagen.

Jetzt brauchen wir nur noch eine Strafe die lustig ist und auch ein wenig phööööse ist.^^

Hoffe auf viele kreative Ideen =)

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Xelyna (1. Juli 2009)

.. er darf pro Satz nur fünf Wörter benutzen ! :>
Und das min. eine Woche lang.


----------



## picollo0071 (1. Juli 2009)

Dann gebt ihm einen eigenen Rang, und nehmt diesem Rang die rechte in den G-Chat zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> .. er darf pro Satz nur fünf Wörter benutzen ! :>
> Und das min. eine Woche lang.



Das ist ne nicht so gute Idee da er meistens eh nicht viel mehr als 5Wörter schreibt... naja aber vlt passts ja mit 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






picollo0071 schrieb:


> Dann gebt ihm einen eigenen Rang, und nehmt diesem Rang die rechte in den G-Chat zu posten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der arme wird mich vollweinen... naja aber gut isse die iDee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (1. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe den Sinn des Threads auch nicht richtig, weshalb ich dem hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=110636&hl= zustimme ......
Wenn ihr eine so creative und innovative Gilde seid, um solche Wetten zu etablieren, dann fällt euch doch sicher selbst was ein.

Greetz,

Wosh


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

Landral schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Sinn des Threads auch nicht richtig, weshalb ich dem hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=110636&hl= zustimme ......
> Wenn ihr eine so creative und innovative Gilde seid, um solche Wetten zu etablieren, dann fällt euch doch sicher selbst was ein.
> 
> Greetz,
> ...



Gut das du dem zustimmst, aber ich für meinen Teil finde das man:

a. über so ein Thema gut diskutieren kann, vor allem wenn Leute da sind die das fürs Rp benutzen

b. hier bis jetz noch kein spam aufgetaucht ist und zum chat verkommen naja ich weiß nich..


ich fand eigentlich dieses Thema interessanter und diskusionswürdiger als viele andere Themen die sonst geschrieben werden. 
Ich hoffe das vlt andere Leute gefallen finden an dem Thema, es muss ja nich alles immer allen Leuten gefallen und Sinn machen, auch nich den mods. Vlt gibt es ja 100andere die es interessiert und mir anregungen geben können.


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

Naja schade das keine Ideen mehr da sind.. ich schau später nochma rein vlt schreibt ja noch wer...


----------



## shârkôôn747 (1. Juli 2009)

benni komm mal ts pls wennde jetzt noch bist xD


----------



## Wowneuling (1. Juli 2009)

- Pro "lol" muss er drei Gold in die Gildenbank einzahlen.
- Pro "lol" muss er drei Minuten nackt durch eine Hauptstadt laufen
- Pro "lol" muss er drei Gildenmitglieder durch eine Instanz ziehen
- Pro "lol" muss er drei *fremde *Hauptstädte bereisen und einen Screenshot mit dem jeweiligen Clan-Anführer machen
etc. pp.

Ein wenig selbstständiges Grübeln sollte es aber auch von deiner Seite aus geben. Hast du dir denn schon eine Strafe überlegt oder *lässt *du denken?


----------



## Scrätcher (1. Juli 2009)

Wenn er es nochmal macht muß er zur Strafe nackt durch eine gegnerische Hauptstadt reiten/rennen

oder er muß im Handelschannel schreiben: "Suche jemand der gezogen werden will! Instanz egal!"

Man könnte ihn auch dazu verdonnern das er in ner Hauptstadt in einem Hochzeitskleid bekleidet Rosen zum verkauf anbieten muß, bis mindestens 5 Spieler bei ihm Rosen gekauft haben (was sie dann höchstens aus Mitleid machen hr hr hr).

Oder er muß eine Polonese durchs Brachland anführen mit insgesamt mindestens 10 Chars die 2 min lang alle /zug spielen.


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> - Pro "lol" muss er drei Gold in die Gildenbank einzahlen.
> - Pro "lol" muss er drei Minuten nackt durch eine Hauptstadt laufen
> - Pro "lol" muss er drei Gildenmitglieder durch eine Instanz ziehen
> - Pro "lol" muss er drei *fremde *Hauptstädte bereisen und einen Screenshot mit dem jeweiligen Clan-Anführer machen
> ...



natürlich haben wir auch selbst überlegt da kamen dann Ideen wie:

1. er könnte nackt beim trash vorm fl in ulduar laufen (tütü wär besser aber gibt es nicht) während 24random-Leute ihm beim rennen zu schauen^^

2. Er darf mal über das bg rennen (nackt) und versuchen die Horde zu einem Tanz zu überreden

3. einen twink durch komplett!! mauradon ziehen^^

aber ich wollte mal schauen was ihr für ideen habt fand meine nich so toll


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

shârkôôn747 schrieb:


> benni komm mal ts pls wennde jetzt noch bist xD



sry danyel kann nich bin auf der arbeit xD


----------



## Benrok (1. Juli 2009)

Benny wird mit y geschrieben, nur dass das klar ist.

Zur Topic :


Pro lol muss er euch im Ts ein Ständchen singen.


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

xD das mit dem ständchen ist geil aber ich muss dich leider enttäuschen zu deinem offtopic: ich werde mit "i" geschrieben da es von benjam"i"n abgeleitet ist und deshalb wurde ich shcon immer so geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benrok (1. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch von Benjamin abgeleitet aber y ist trotzdem viel cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benon (1. Juli 2009)

xD aber benni is dann wieder einzigartig weil alle benny cooler finden ;P oh man wir weichen ab xD


----------



## Creeper1986 (2. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde den mit dem nackt durchs BG rennen super, und das sollte er einmal Täglich 3 wochen lang machen, würde es sogar Filmen und bei youtube hochladen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

